
About the EU's Apple tax ruling - randomname2
http://www.adamsmith.org/blog/five-things-to-know-about-the-eus-apple-tax-ruling
======
ricksplat
Nails it. Though there may be a case to be answered regarding Ireland's tax
arrangements with Apple and other MNCs, the crux of this is the EC
overreaching their mandate.

~~~
eivindga
I find it hard to see this as anything other than good old tax-avoidance.
There is no other reason for having these kind of structure other than to
avoid paying taxes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_Irish_arrangement)

By allowing these kind of structures the Irish government have harmed both the
average tax-payer in the Us and Eu.

Kudos to the EC for going after them!

And not very impressive by Ireland and Apple to publicly protest the decision,
while not allowing the full report to be published.

\-----------

In response, the Danish politician called on Apple and Ireland to allow the
release of the confidential ruling so that people could see the detail behind
the commission’s arguments.

“If it was up to me, the confidential version would have been published
yesterday,” said Ms Vestager.

“I hope that Apple and Ireland will be as open and cooperative as possible in
order to let us publish the decision as fast as possible. It is very good for
everyone to see our reasoning.”

[https://www.ft.com/content/a8b7e363-64ac-394d-9a69-68e65d32e...](https://www.ft.com/content/a8b7e363-64ac-394d-9a69-68e65d32e259)

~~~
ricksplat
That's exactly what it is, and it's an area over which the EC does not have
jurisdiction. Hence spinning it, unproven, as a competition issue.

